# 656 carburetor issues ?



## aldent (Mar 15, 2015)

I have a 656 gas tractor, Only had a year now and this past year in ran fine baling but when we were baling with the round baler it would sputter out and stall when it was near full and workin hard. every time it stalls, it fires right back up. I was told to adjust the one set screw that would give it more fuel. Is this something that other people have had happen.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes turn the fuel screw counter clockwise about a 1/2 a turn to start with you might have to turn it some more after that. maybe check the sediment bowl screen also it might have some dirt or rust in it


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

I agree with snowball. We had 656 that did the same thing. When you clean the screen and sediment bowl, open the valve and make sure you have really good flow coming out of tank. We had to remove everytning and clean tank as ours was plugging everything from bottom of tank to sediment bowl.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

When we bought ours it sat for a few years with little gas in the tank. Ran fine but within a year we had the tank relined and carb rebuilt. All the rust out of the tank plugged up the entire fuel system


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Those IH tractors are notorious for having rust issues, But easy to clean & fix I grew up on a herd of those gas burners, always dealing with dirt and rust , those have the simplest fuel system that I know of


----------

